# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  AAPL

## JEK

Apple Records Q4 2012 Earnings of $8.2B on $36B in Revenue, Tops $150B in Sales for Fiscal 2012 [Call In Progress]
Thursday October 25, 2012 1:38 pm PDT by Jordan Golson
Apple today announced financial results for the third calendar quarter and fourth fiscal quarter of 2012. For the quarter, Apple posted revenue of $36.0 billion and net quarterly profit of $8.2 billion, or $8.67 per diluted share, compared to revenue of $28.27 billion and net quarterly profit of $6.62 billion, or $7.05 per diluted share, in the year-ago quarter. Apple had provided guidance for this quarter of $34 billion in revenue and earnings of $7.65 per share.

Apple reported total revenue of $156.5 billion and net profit of $41.7 billion for fiscal 2012, both company records. In fiscal 2011, Apple earned $25.9 billion on $108.2 billion in sales. 

Gross margin for the quarter was 40.0 percent, compared to 40.3 percent in the year-ago quarter, and international sales accounted for 60 percent of revenue. Apple's quarterly profit and revenue were both company records for the September quarter. Apple also declared another dividend payment of $2.65 per share payable on November 15 to shareholders as of the close of trading on November 12. The company now had $124.25 billion in cash and marketable securities.

  
Quarterly iPhone unit sales reached 26.9 million, up 58 percent from the year-ago quarter, and the company sold 14.0 million iPads, up 26 percent year-over-year. Apple sold 4.9 million Macintosh computers, a unit increase of 1 percent over the year-ago quarter, as well as 5.3 million iPods, representing a 19 percent unit decline year-over-year.
Were very proud to end a fantastic fiscal year with record September quarter results, said Tim Cook, Apples CEO. Were entering this holiday season with the best iPhone, iPad, Mac and iPod products ever, and we remain very confident in our new product pipeline.
Apple's guidance for the first quarter of fiscal 2013 includes expected revenue of $52 billion and earnings per diluted share of $11.75.

----------


## andynap

Meaningless- tell the stock market- down again- to 609 


Apple misses Wall Street 4Q expectations

PETER SVENSSON 

The Associated Press


NEW YORK - Apple missed Wall Street earnings expectations for the second straight quarter, as iPad sales fell short of analyst forecasts.

The slowdown in the growth of iPad sales was not unexpected, as the rumor mill correctly predicted that Apple would launch a smaller, cheaper iPad. It announced that device, the iPad Mini, on Tuesday.

Net income in the fiscal fourth quarter was $8.2 billion, or $8.67 per share. That was up 24 percent from $6.6 billion, or $7.05 per share, a year ago.

Analysts polled by FactSet were expecting earnings of $8.84 per share.

Revenue was $36 billion, up 27 percent from a year ago. Analysts were expecting $35.8 billion.

Apple sold 26.9 million iPhones in the quarter, at the high end of expectations, and 14 million iPads.

----------


## JEK

Tough business being a public company. Try to guide them and it is illegal. Let the rocket scientist go high and there is nothing you can do but wait until the next quarter. Impossible to find better fundamentals in a business, but if the experts go high on numbers, the price is paid. We will still see $1000 a share.

----------


## Petri

> The slowdown in the growth of iPad sales was not unexpected, as the rumor mill correctly predicted that Apple would launch a smaller, cheaper iPad. It announced that device, the iPad Mini, on Tuesday.



I love this type of "reasoning".

All the millions people follow the Apple blogs and believe everything?  All the same people who couldn't tell the difference between iPhone 4S and "future iPhone 5"?

The market is just getting saturated.  Apart from gaming people are still trying to figure out the best use for tablets.  "Optimized for tablet" usually means optimized for bigger screen -- it doesn't mean that productivity is at the level it should/could.

Android is also coming.  Strategy Analytics numbers say that Apple tablet market share has dropped from 64.5% to 56.7% meanwhile Android tablets have grown from 29.2% to 41.3%.  One shouldn't underestimate the Nexus 7's and Kindle's.  Nexus 7 is the reason why I'm not buying iPad Mini.

And then there's the $$$.   iPhone and iPad cost the same.  However iPhone is more personal device, it has to be personal due to the phone function, and people find it easy to fork $99 without realizing that they are paying the full price in the monthly fees.  iPad feels less personal so families don't usually one for everyone, and paying $500 - $800 for one is much bigger thing.  At the end iPhone is more expensive but people have never been good at math anyway.

----------


## george

from WSJ:
_"Apple said it sold 26.9 million iPhones, up 58% from the year-earlier period and above analyst predictions of between 24 million and 26 million. The quarter, which ended Sept. 29, included about a week of sales of Apple's new iPhone 5. Apple sold 14 million iPads, up 26% from last year but below many estimates."_

so iPad sales up 26% from year earlier, but not enough for analysts as JEK said... go figure, I still think apple has the momentum...

----------


## MIke R

its like the bear chasing two guys in the woods...you don't have to be the fastest man on the planet to survive...you just have to be one step faster than the other guy....

----------


## andynap

Problem is they are running out of ideas unless TV is the next thing. The stock has lost 100 points in the last month.

----------


## MIke R

yes if  someone got in late this could be an issue...at this price I am still at 95% capital gain so its not an issue for me....

and yes I agree that eventually the rest of the world will catch up with the technology and dilute the market in a more level playing field..when that happens??..who knows....not sure 1000 bucks a share is a reasonable target price but I sure wouldnt complain if I were wrong.....the stock is still trading at only 10 times earnings so its still a lucrative buy in spite of everything else

----------


## JEK

> Problem is they are running out of ideas unless TV is the next thing. The stock has lost 100 points in the last month.



No one thought about the iPad or the iPhone a few years ago. Worldwide launches coming up of the 5.

----------


## Petri

> so iPad sales up 26% from year earlier, but not enough for analysts as JEK said... go figure, I still think apple has the momentum...



Comparison to the q year ago is somewhat vague comparison, one should also look at the product cycles, holiday seasons, delivery delays, and other similar points and trends.

Simply if you look at the iPhone sales
http://www.statista.com/statistics/1...-quarter-2007/
you'll see that the trend is all but clear.

Also interesting trend in the last 3+ months is the amount of neutral or slightly negatively biased reporting on Apple.  It's not all orgasms and ecstasy as it used to be.  Personally I'm just neutrally realistic -- I won't buy the iPad Mini but iMac is on the shopping list. I liked Snow Leopard but I haven't been thrilled about Lion or Mountain Lion, but Macs are still the best option out there.

I wonder what I predicted a year ago :)

----------


## andynap

I am hedging on the Mini. Apple touts the almost 8 inches but that's exactly what I don't want. It doesn't look comfortable in the hand. It is thin and light. The Nexus 7 looks good tho. I'll wait until it comes out and go try one on.

----------


## MIke R

seeing that I never get to use my iPad 3...I am  holding out for the next gen iPad which is supposed to come out in March ....for me

I have no interest in the mini

----------


## Petri

Looks like Google is getting serious next week.  Not only making Nexus 7 cheaper & bigger but there's also Nexus 10 - with a 2560 x 1600 display, that's even higher density than the iPad.

----------


## BBT

Ordered both at 3 am they arrive 11/15.

----------


## Petri

Nexus 7 and 10?

----------


## BBT

Yea I'm a droid kinda guy. Was thinking I might go stand in line at the super cool Microsoft store and try to ket the new surface.

----------


## Petri

BTW, did you notice that the latest iPad is just iPad.  Only the previous generation is called the new iPad.

----------


## BBT

I did.  Except you can't buy a new iPad. Just an iPad. Mine arrives 11/23.

----------


## MIke R

Im confused..there is a new iPad??..I thought the next one was coming out in March?

or is that yet another new one??

----------


## Petri

Yes, together with the iPad Mini Apple announced a new retina-iPad.

It has the lightning connector and a new CPU/GPU, making it faster if that ever was a problem (it's really more about costs, the new CPU/GPU is cheaper to manufacture).

The only "miss" was that Apple didn't do nano-SIM on the iPad yet, it's still micro-SIM.

----------


## MIke R

geez how did I miss that???...seems to be flying under the radar in the mini's shadow perhaps

----------


## BBT

It was announced alsong with the mini. There is no more New iPad just the "new" iPad. faster processor and new power plug to match phone and mini

----------

